# Laminating Tutorial Part 2, Includes Shaping And Finished Slingshot



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well here it is...

thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for this tutorial it is much appreciated.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this is very helpful . i always need to see it done in front of me so i can feel confident that i grasp the technique, and this is very helpful. thanks for taking the time to film this , very appreciated !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias , excelente amigo .
Un abrazo ...Alf


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome I like the look of your slingshots and thought that naturals look really good with laminates, thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is really cool.
Nice tutorial and good footage


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Akm. I have nothing but want for one of them! there the business, lacking in funds almost constantly due to my now extended family I think I am going to have a bash at making one. My question is can this be made with lesser tools, I have a jig saw, a drill, a dremmel with all kinds of ends, a hand sander and all kinds of rasps and files. Do you think something like what you create could be made from hand tools? I:E no power tools what so ever just a coping saw, files and sand paper? You have the experience at shaping and laminating the various cuts so I call on your advice..


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah for sure, the thinner pieces can be cut with a saw then hand sanded

and if glued correctly, and gentle with a rasp its only slower than my way

first laminate i ever made was an Alpha, ALL by hand tools and hide glue... will post pics on tuesday, i currently have no keyboard and phone is a pain to use


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent job. Great looking slingshot! Why don't you have glue sticking all out the sides of your glue ups? I always have excess coming out...Did u sand off before filming? I guess my gorilla glue expands a lot. Your glue doesn't... What glue do u use?


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Nice Catty mate, Thanks for the vids. Interested to see any vids you put up in the future


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great vid also and thanks for sharing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great looking slingshots. Great tutorials. Thank you !.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

akm where do you get your exotic woods from? you are based close to me and I have not had much luck getting any interesting species ...


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

That mate, is outstanding!! beautiful piece of work!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> That mate, is outstanding!! beautiful piece of work!


thank you, everyone


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Birmingham mate .


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Birmingham mate .


now that would be quite a trek lol


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

So, this is the way you make such nice beauties. Great video. Even better Great catty. saludos







.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Xidoo said:


> So, this is the way you make such nice beauties. Great video. Even better Great catty. saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I hope I can make many more like it


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mate, this is very good and interesting. I use to work by hand and it takes a lot of time. Your tools and technical are great as well your catapults.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> Thanks mate, this is very good and interesting. I use to work by hand and it takes a lot of time. Your tools and technical are great as well your catapults.


thank you very much, I really enjoyed making it. half way through another just using hand tools


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very helpful, thanks for effort you put into these videos!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Great job, thanks for the time and effort!_


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Interesting vids, but in both vids you didn't show how you clamped all the little pieces together, the little I've had to do with veneers and those awkward angles it was a real pain in the butt. not complaining cuz I know how much effort went into the vid, just a bit of constructive criticism.

p.s. no matter how you clamped them, your results are great!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

wombat said:


> Interesting vids, but in both vids you didn't show how you clamped all the little pieces together, the little I've had to do with veneers and those awkward angles it was a real pain in the butt. not complaining cuz I know how much effort went into the vid, just a bit of constructive criticism.
> 
> p.s. no matter how you clamped them, your results are great!!


haha thank you wombat, I have no specific method to clamping awkward shapes. It can be very difficult and frustrating, I have now learned that it is best to try and preshape the pieces into perpendicular edges but even then wedge shapes just want to move around. I did an experiment that had me pin the the work before glueing, to kind of hold the bits in place while clamping. This worked well but is very time consuming.


----------

